# using clomid for the first time - and CB monitor.



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

Whilst waiting for our next IVF, George my consultant has said that I can use clomid. I have never used this before, so any advice welcome. He told me to take it day 2 to 6 d of AF. I'll be using a CB monitor as well
What side effect are they?..

H X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The side effects can vary month to month, person to person but if you take the pills just before bedtime then this does seem to ease them a little bit as you sleep through most. It's quite some years since I was on clomid but I remember I had terrible mood swings...one minute  next minute  next minute  and so certainly a bit  I get awful ovulation pains naturally but because I had more dominant follicles and was releasing more eggs each month (took clomid to boost), the pains and symptoms were exacerbated. I got some vivid dreams and the odd hot flush....but all in all I didn't suffer too badly.....but as I say, we're all different and where one woman may get lots of side effects, others may notice little to none.....and then each cycle can be different too....no hard and fast rules with clomid in that respect !

There is a sticky thread towards top of this board with information on side effects etc that I put together some time ago which should help you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

As for using CB monitor, they work in same way as OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) in that they detect the LH surge before ovulation. You should ovulate around 36hrs following the surge but it can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later. You would normally ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill but again, we are all different so some may notice slightly earlier ovulation whilst some may get much later ovulation. Clomid can also lengthen and shorten your luteal phase.

Clomid can effect monitors and OPKs so you should avoid using them for a few days after taking last pill....here's some info on that too...



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> OPKs and fertility monitors detect the LH surge just before ovulation...you should usually ovulate around 36hrs after a definite positive result (although ovulation can happen anywhere between 12-48hrs after the surge)
> 
> ...


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.

Thanks for the post.. Mood swings umm. Dont think DH will notice any difference! 

When you say " You should ovulate around 36hrs following the surge but it can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later"..do you mean after the "peak" on the monitor?

Thanks for the links 

H X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hickson said:


> When you say " You should ovulate around 36hrs following the surge but it can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later"..do you mean after the "peak" on the monitor?


I've not used monitors but they work in similar way as OPKs (which I used many years ago) in that they detect the LH surge....so on an OPK that would be the smiley face or where your test line is same or darker colour than control line (if lighter in colour then not an LH surge).

With the monitors the "peak fertility days" detected would be the LH surge......it also detects the rise in oestrogen....oestrogen levels increase as ovulation approaches as the developing follicles produce oestrogen....so it's picking up a combination of both hormone levels increasing.

"The Clearblue Fertility Monitor detects the days in each cycle when you're most likely to get pregnant. It does this by monitoring two hormones: estrogen and Luteinising Hormone (LH).

Estrogen is produced in your body on the days leading up to ovulation. When an increase in estrogen is detected by the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, it indicates that you've reached High Fertility, which is typically displayed for 1-5 days prior to Peak Fertility. Since sperm can survive in your body for several days, by making love on these days, you increase your chances of getting pregnant when you ovulate a couple of days later.

*LH is the hormone that triggers the release of an egg from your ovary. This release - ovulation - usually occurs approximately 24 to 36 hours after the LH surge. When the Clearblue Fertility Monitor detects your LH surge, it displays Peak Fertility status. Making love on these 2 days maximises your chances of becoming pregnant*."

An egg can only survive for around 12-24hrs following ovulation whereas sperm can live for around 3-5 days inside us so always best to have plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting for when egg released....so as soon as you get the "peak" (ie LH surge) make sure you have lots of BMS  I've always been told to start having as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards (I ovulate cd14/15), for at least a week....we were told since DPs swimmers are good that sex every day is best but at the very least, every other day.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for your post. I understand the monitor more now. 

H X


----------

